# ¿Por qué los contribuyentes mantenemos un INUMET que es tan desastroso?



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Participando en foros de Meteorologia de otros paises me di cuenta de la falta de profesionalismo del Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia de Uruguay, si; esos con complejo de estrellas de TV a los que periodistas ignorantes les chupan las medias cuando aparecen en ciernes de algun fenomeno climatico,

Me di cuenta de que mantenemos un instituto de meteorologia con un deficit total de estaciones meteorologicas, no solo eso, si no que los pocos datos que tienen se los guardan siendo nada transparentes con el propio ciudadano que los mantiene.
Ni hablar de que no saben distinguir nieve , de granizo o de lo que sea, son meteorologos, viendolo en un video deberian de saber reconocerlo, como lo hacen meteorologos de otros paises, donde consiguieron el titulo, en una bolsa de papitas chips?
Miren lo que opina un brasileño que bastante sabe del tema, salio la conversacion por que yo estaba posteando datos errados ya que Inumet no es capaz de informar algo tan simple como la maxima y la minima registrada en las estaciones que tienen en el pais :

" Caberia ao próprio Inumet divulgar os extremos diários das estações uruguaias, mas eles não divulgam nada no site. 
Aliás, se me permite, não entendo porque o site do *Inumet* é tão ruim, fornecendo apenas dados da hora corrente e sem nenhum local para acessar máximas e mínimas diárias e os dados mensais. É uma pena que o governo uruguaio trate os dados com tanto sigilo, algo completamente injustificável em pleno século XXI. E na seção de normais climatológicas, além de serem poucas estações, só consta a normal 1961/1990 (deveria ser a 1981/2010). Se eu soubesse espanhol, com certeza entraria em contato com o Inumet para reclamar da falta de transparência e da simplicidade do site. Vocês (a comunidade dos interessados por meteorologia no Uruguai) merecem coisa muito melhor. Até o site do Inmet (aqui no Brasil) vira uma maravilha perto do Inumet. Estou dizendo isso pois gosto de acessar sites dos serviços de meteorologia de diversos países, e realmente fiquei decepcionado com o uruguaio, embora o padrão na América do Sul seja muito ruim mesmo (os da Argentina, Chile e Paraguai são um um pouco melhores, apesar dos vários defeitos também). Alguns que são muito bons, com excelente acesso aos dados e extremos (não são os únicos, só alguns exemplos que pesquisei mais): Estados Unidos, Canadá, França, Japão, Austrália e Hong Kong."


----------



## metgeo (Jan 10, 2015)

El tema viene de larga data. Primero, sí, efectivamente. No ganaron el titulo en una bolsa de papas chips pero casi. Hay gente sin formación meteorológica que hizo un cursillo de 3 meses (mientras que yo tuve que reventarme durante 4 años). Segundo, el laboratorio de instrumental fue cerrado en 1991 (y no he recibido noticias de que haya reabierto). Y además muchas veces se cubrían las vacantes con administrativos a los que se les daba un cursillo que obviamente no cubría todo. Recuerdo un observador que daba visibilidad 20 km y no se veía la cancha de Bella Vista que estaba enfrente. Sólo porque quería que lo devolvieran a administración. Tercero, la formación de tècnicos no puede seguir dependiendo de INUMET (en mi tiempo DNM). La E.M.U o Escuela de Meteorología del Uruguay tiene que estar separada de INUMET. Cuarto, la red pluviométrica en general se hace en comisarías, subconisarías y destacamentos policiales. Hay varias anécdotas. Por ejemplo, el "pique" o sea, el poste donde va el pluviómetro estaba en la caja de un camión y el camión estaba inclinado, ergo, nunca había datos de precipitación en ese destacamento. Se dieron cuenta porque a alguien de Pluviometría se le ocurrió hacer una visita. Y quinto, es muy difícil instalar estaciones meteorológicas en todos los departamentos. La solución son las estaciones automáticas, pero necesitan mantenimiento.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Sabes que es lo peor? Que en la television los señalan como "expertos" los periodistas tan ignorantes como ellos y los escuchas hablar y se nota que se la creen.

Si son tan improvisados y amateurs por favor que no aparezcan como el organo meteorologico de un pais, que dejen el tema en manos privadas y listo,total...para lo que le devuelven a la sociedad...datos erroneos, no ha forma de obtener un registro historico mas o menos reciente,ni una simple minima y maxima....el sitio no proporciona nada....
Y lo peor es que les pagamos el sueldo nosotros, a los uruguayos nos encanta que nos vivan y nos metan en dedo en el traste parece; nos pasamos de tranquilos. 

Recuerdo a estos "expertos" de INUMET, en horario central y primer plano, que salieron en la tele diciendo que el pequeño sismo que tuvimos hace un tiempo fue por una explosion en la atmosfera,lo que hizo que la gente de geomorfologia se tiraran de los pelos por que los sismografos marcaron ondas que solo provienen del interior de la tierra.

Y lo peor es que salen en la tele y en todos los diarios, tambien me acuerdo cuando confundieron nieve con granizo, haciendo tirarse de los pelos a los meteorologos de otros paises, creo que hasta un niño de 5 años sabe que el granizo son piedritas que caen y rebotan; no copos que caen suavemente,
No saben reconocer que cae del cielo y son "meteorologos"??? Por favorrrr.....estamos en el horno.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031578741665878016


----------



## metgeo (Jan 10, 2015)

Sí, a fines de la década del 90 había una encargada de despacho (no era directora formal) hasta que asumió Michelini (que había trabajado en el ESMACO). Bueno, esta señora (a quien no quiero nombrar) decía que había que crear alarma para tener publicidad. Y esa era la directiva que había que seguir. En ese momento yo hacía una pasantía ahí mismo así que recuerdo todo clarito.


----------



## javisure (Dec 14, 2010)

Aeropuerto de Carrasco no tiene base propia? Pregunto desde la mayor ignorancia


----------



## metgeo (Jan 10, 2015)

javisure said:


> Aeropuerto de Carrasco no tiene base propia? Pregunto desde la mayor ignorancia


Tiene una estación meteorológica al lado del radar. Esos informes no sólo sirven para los pilotos (en clave METAR) sino que es parte de la red así que sirve como dato para ploteo y análisis de carta sinóptica (dudo que sigan ploteando y analizando a mano como yo hacía, pero deberían enseñarlo en la EMU porque si falla la web tenés el fax para pasar datos por ahí).


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

y eso que el territorio es tan chico, deberia ser mas fácil. Igualmente creo que el clima tan amable de nuestro pais hace a la poca experiencia de loa meteorologos a la hora de pronosticar fenomenos, los cierto es que la norma es que no ocurran y la probabilidad va hacia ese lado.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> y eso que el territorio es tan chico, debería ser mas fácil.


El clima es supercomplejo, mas en nuestra region, no tiene nada que ver con el tamaño del territorio, aca estamos abiertos a practicamente todos los fenomenos meteorologicos y su gravedad va muchas veces en mano de su rareza.




CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Igualmente creo que el clima tan amable de nuestro pais hace a la poca experiencia de loa meteorólogos a la hora de pronosticar fenómenos, los cierto es que la norma es que no ocurran y la probabilidad va hacia ese lado.


No es justificación, el clima es "amable" hasta que sucede un evento desastroso para el que no estamos preparados, desde muertes hasta desastres ambientales o económicos, un país serio necesita un ente que se dedique de forma eficiente a un aspecto tan importante como es el clima.

"No importa que no sirvan para nada total los desastres acá pasan cada tanto"
Les parece justificar eso?????
Que le paguen a una empresa privada y listo.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Que buen video ese!

La verdad que excelente aporte!


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahora si Inumet se va parriba, va a tener Unidad especializada en Genero.
Asi da gusto pagar impuestos.
Capaz que ahora empiezan a llamar la nieve "nieve", por que es una palabra inclusiva terminada con "e".


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Es increíble el nivel de no pegar una, ni un pronóstico en el día, se caga lloviendo y te dicen que hay Sol o te dan nuboso todos los días cuando hay tremendo Sol y no cambian el pronóstico ni el estado actual.

Patético es poco.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no es por ser abogado del diablo, pero hoy en día las condiciones climaticas son menos previsibles, es obvio que el cambio climatico afecta y estamos en una zona donde influyen varios factores sobre las condiciones, la humedad del mar, las mareas, los diferentes tipos de vientos. Esto no es el sudeste asiatico donde si hay vientos monzones llueve y punto.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Cacho, tipos que salen en television sacandose cartel de expertos y que todos les pagamos el sueldo no puede ser que no sepan reconocer ni lo que cae del cielo,


----------

